# Training SPoos for Service Dogs



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

About six years ago my Dad broke his back. They expected him never to walk again. Now he walks with a cane most of the time and only during long periods of walking does he use a wheel chair. He does have trouble with picking things up off the ground and loss of balance sometimes. The loss of balance really hits him hard because it terrifies him to feel like he is going to fall. This is because he fell off the roof of their two story house when he broke his back. 

For the last 4-5 years he has on and off again mentioned getting a service dog, there are ones trained to assist with balance and also to pick things up. He has not obtained one yet. At first it was because they had two dogs at the time, both dogs have since passed away at 16 and 17 years old. 

I know that there are places where people in my Dad’s situation can get a service dog from and I also know that some people train their own dogs. My Dad would not be able to train his own dog because of his mobility issues. I am wondering if there is a place where we could send a dog to be trained specifically for him? 

He loves poodles and said if my daughter ever didn’t want to take care of Cash any more we could send him out to Virginia and my Dad would keep him. Well, I’m not considering sending Cash to him, but I thought if I could find a spoo who would be a good candidate then we could send him for the training. (I wish I could do the training but I don’t have that much undivided time in my schedule).

Any suggestions?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

When I managed the shelter, we used to have a guy come in from Jud, North Dakota and look for service dog prospects from within our residents. It was GREAT because even if the dog "flunked out" of service dog school, they had many people interested in adopting these dogs so they always found good homes. I don't know that they ever had poodles there, but if you wanted to contact them, they may be able to point you in a direction of finding someone to train a spoo for this purpose...??

http://www.greatplainsdogs.com/

Good luck!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Many standard poodles are trained to become service dogs.

I know that there is organization in PA , I think, that is training spoos for blind people !!!
I am so sorry that I forgot the name - I donated money couple of times and than my computer went "kaput" and I lost all data BUT, I know that Annete Shepard of Rebelstar Poodles donated couple of her puppies over the years to that organization. You may contact her and she will be happy to give you the info !

Good luck


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh yes, that's Sabina with Serve Us Canines (in PA). If you want, I'll get her phone number for you. 

Poodles make fabulous assistance dogs, and I ought to know because my Maddy assists me in many ways. My thumb joints are pretty much shot (bone-on-bone), but haven't had the joint replacement surgery because of the recovery time - I live alone, and just WHO could get groceries, do laundry, etc. Anyway, Maddy unzips clothing when necessary, pulls my jeans off, brings me whatever I ask for, helps me get up when I can't, brings in groceries from the car, puts many away, and much more. If only she could open bottles and do hair, I'd have it made! LOL

I trained her myself, and she pretty much showed Beau what and how to do things. They're wonderful, and I don't know what I'd do without them! When I fell and broke my leg and ankle in my back yard, Beau pulled me into the house and Maddy brought me the phone, so I could call for help. None of my neighbors heard me calling for help. Once home from the hospital, I needed their help a lot. My physical therapist was only 5.5 blocks from my house, so I used the (manual) wheelchair to get there and back, and Maddy came along, to help me up steep inclines, and eventually to keep me steady on my feet! Later, once recovered, I helped patients who used that facility to teach their pet dogs to help them at home. I'm working with the pet dog of an elderly woman who has mobility issues, and is a diabetic. Mac helps her get up from the chair, brings her cane to her, and we're teaching him to get ready-made containers of juice from the fridge, in addition to her insulin pack, and bring to her. Mac isn't suitable for public access, but he sure is helpful in the home!

There are trainers out there who would be capable of task training a Poodle for your dad. I'm no trainer, yet I was able to train the Poodles. Really, it's just a matter of good socialization, obedience training, and then task training. Poodles are awesome!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

That it is !!!!!! SABINA : ))))) !!!! Would you be so kind to send me a PM with her web-page if you have it : ))) ! I would like to start sending donations again !!!

I am so sorry to hear that you are suffering with joint problems :hug: and that is just fantastic that you have not one, but two guardian angels, to help you on a daily bases : ))) !

Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful and heartwarming story with us : ))) !!!!


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you all for your words of advise! Poodleholic, you and you dogs are amazing! I'm so glad that they were there to help you in your time of need! Also, that you are "Paying it forawrd" by helping others is so nice to hear! 

My father is going to be visiting Service Dogs of Virginia, in Charlottesville around the end of January so we will see what that brings. 

I wish I lived closer to them so I could go with!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> That it is !!!!!! SABINA : ))))) !!!! Would you be so kind to send me a PM with her web-page if you have it : ))) ! I would like to start sending donations again !!!
> 
> I am so sorry to hear that you are suffering with joint problems :hug: and that is just fantastic that you have not one, but two guardian angels, to help you on a daily bases : ))) !
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful and heartwarming story with us : ))) !!!!



Just google Serve Us Canines, and you'll be there!


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

I just wanted to post this link for a dog who was "supposed" to be a service dog, but turned out to be so much more! My Dad sent it to me yesterday.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGODurRfVv4&sns=em


----------



## Aida-Christine (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm not sure where you live but I'm in Maryland. There is a private wheelchair and hearing assistance dog program around here. I take my poodle there just to hang with other dogs. My poodle is a self trained service dog, but this place trains all breeds including poodles. They can also custom train depending on your specific needs. Here is their website. I also know one of their trainers that I can put you in contact with if you'd like. 

http://www.fidosforfreedom.org/


----------

